# Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Erster deutscher Trailer ist da!



## FlorianStangl (24. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Erster deutscher Trailer ist da!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Erster deutscher Trailer ist da!


----------



## kidou1304 (24. März 2015)

geil ..ich liebe die MIP Filme


----------



## Batze (24. März 2015)

Coool, mach die Tür auf, die andere Tür.

Sieht nach gewohnt richtig guter Action aus, so wie man es von MI gewohnt ist. Freu mich drauf. Und Story scheint auch mal bissel anders zu sein, sehr schön.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

Da wird der Tom selbst wieder froh sein, nach Jahren wieder einen sicheren Blockbuster-Hit zu landen [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (24. März 2015)

Nach Jahren?
Also Edge of Tomorrow fand ich richtig gut, und der war erst letztes Jahr. Und Jack Reacher(2012) war auch klasse, und dazwischen gab es noch Oblivion.
Natürlich nicht unbedingt Filme im Format eines MI, aber ganz ohne waren die nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2015)

Schließ ich mich an ... Jack Reacher, vorallem die Szenen mit dem Muscle Car, waren super. Auch Edge of Tomorrow fand ich toll, Oblivion war in Ordnung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

War meinerseits auf den rein wirtschaftlichen Erfolg bezogen, und da muss man doch klar eingestehen dass der Tom weitaus weniger Kinobesucher anzieht wenn er gerade NICHT die neueste unmögliche Mission zu erfüllen hat. DIESE Art von Hit meinte ich. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (24. März 2015)

Wissen wir doch wie du das gemeint hast.


----------

